# E.C.R.C. REDFISH TOURNAMENT



## PaleRed

We will be having our 2nd ECRC 2009 tournament series eventon March 28th. Mandatorycheck-in for the tournament will be at the Gulf Breeze Walmart parking lot between 4:30 and 5:30. After check-in, boats will be allowed to launch out of the three of the local launches Oriale, Woodlawn and Shoreline at the designated time which will be announced at check-in.

Teams weighing fish are to arrive at Paradise Bar & Grill dock, by boat, no later than 3pm. Weigh-ins will begin immediately after 3pm.

New teams are welcome and can join the club at check-in.

Prizes will be given by our club sponsor, Ships Chandler, No Doubt Fish Rule, Guideline Sunglasses and by our tournament sponsors Paradise Bar and Grill, Hot Spots Tackle, and Edgewater Marine. 

Don't forget to bring cash if you want to be in the Elite Series (calcutta). See the website (www.theredfishclub.com) for tournament rules or give us a call if you have any questions. 

If you can't or don't want to fish, come to the weigh-in and enjoy some great food and drinks! Hope to see you Saturday!

-mike


----------



## Captain DP

Sunday looks like better weather. Me and Josh are kicking it around.


----------



## Flatspro

I am in on Sunday, I have to be at my Grandfathers funeral on Friday in Jacksonville Fl. Slim chance I can make Sat but dought it


----------



## Brad King

Looking forward to #2 guys...I've been prefishing in these high winds. It's really not all that bad. The entire South shoreline has been flat and clear!!!!!

As long as it ain't due East or West it's perfect....See you Saturday morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!



http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=32563&hourly=1&yday=86&weekday=Saturday

18-19 knots outta the South and Southwest is what I'm finding...Not to bad


----------



## Travis Gill

How does the payout work?


----------



## Brant Peacher

> *Freespool (3/26/2009)*How does the payout work?


Its a calcutta based payout. You never know how much will be in it until you see how many boats show up that morning. Last tournament we had 31 boats paying 50$ a boat for calcutta so do the math. It's winner take all I think.

You guys who are on the fence come on out and fish. Yea the weather sucks but that's all part of tournament fishing. However, if the weather is going to be too bad then Sunday might be a better day to have it. I just feel that if you are commited to fishing tournaments then unless conditions are dangerous then who cares about the weather!!!


----------



## Chris Phillips

I use to hope forbad weather on tournament weekendsprior to the 2007 FLW Championship where I wasn't sure if I was going to live through the day or not!We wanted bad weather that weekend becausewe were fishing at home and thoughtwe could out fish everyone under the circumstances, but it was much worse than weever dreamed. Eighty percent of the field ran west where it was beautiful andwe came back to Pensacola where it was a monsoon with tornados! 

Inshore tournamentfishing in bad weather can be very good and it's often easier to do well because much of the competition lets the weather get in their head. You may have to change your approach since sight fishing in the rain is impossible, but go where you've been seeing some fish and start chunk and winding or jig one of the bridges...

It's killing me not to get to play!


----------



## Brad King

I'm all for the bad weather....It's the only way I get a chance to do well in a tourney. All the fair weather players stay at home and the Awesome sight fishing guys are jusy ass out!!!!LOL

I hope it blows 25 out of every direction and rains like hell!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Considering that this tournament is based out of the Sound and the wind will be coming out of the South @ 20 or so. The ECRC staff finds the weather conditions to be indeed uncomfortable but not unsafe. The tournament will go on till conditions are viewed as unsafe. 

If the tournament is rescheduled it will be posted by tomorrow, Friday @ 2:00PM CST.

Capt Rivers especially, you have an advantage since you have a big boat, you can still plow across the bay if you needed to, while us in our 16 ft flats boats can only hug the South Shore hoping to find a fish. 

There will be over 25 boats that come ready to kick some ass. Local Pensacola guys should jump at the chance to fish in this tournament. We are the cheapest, funnest, most competitive tournament series in the panhandle. Five out of the top seven in the Grass Flats Classic were ECRC teams.


----------



## PaleRed

If conditions are found to be unsafe and has to becanceled, it will be moved to Sunday the 29th or next Saturday, April 4th. Will be decided by 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Russell

My vote is to have it saturday. And to anyone on the edge come out and fish. The entry fee is only $10 and its a fun time. Great group of people and great competition. Part of tournament fishing is dealing with the weather. High winds is just an element that you have to deal with. Come on out and we will see you there.


----------



## Brant Peacher

Jeff how bout put up a pick of us holding two fish...haha


----------



## Jeff Russell

funny you said that cause i was just putting up the grass flats pic...ha


----------



## Jeff Russell

Come on guys...just checked the weather and for the most part of tournament fishing time its only scattered t-storms with the wind 15-18 most of the day. No worse than the Panama tourny. Im ready to fish!


----------



## Brad King

I just got off the water....Not a big deal at all out there, and the fish are chewing the damn hooks off!!!!!!!!!!!!

See you guys Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Brad King

Forcast for Saturday changed again....Now it say's Wide spread LIGHT rain. 

Still 20 outta the South...But sounds good to me!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaleRed

Forecast is changing by the minute.

I owe jimmy this pic from posting the stupid one of me from the last tournament....nice!


----------



## Brad King

That's hilarious Mike!!!!!

Gonna put that one in my personal collection. Where we drinkin at friday night?


----------



## southern approach

Saturday looks fine.Lets do this.


----------



## Brad King

You got my support 100%.....Lets do this.


----------



## jimmyjams4110

> *PaleRed (3/26/2009)*Forecast is changing by the minute.
> 
> I owe jimmy this pic from posting the stupid one of me from the last tournament....nice!


That was right after I fish slapped the Hooter's chick on the butt! Awesome!


----------



## Captain DP

How many boats do you have ? Me and Josh are in. See you there.


----------



## jimmyjams4110

I'm guessing around 30 or so. No telling till the morning of really. Either way sure to be a good turn out, and it still will be a great time at Paradise B&G during and after the weighin. Free buffet, live band, cheap beer, can't go wrong... Not bad for a $10 entry.


----------



## Captain DP

The forecast is starting to look much better. I think it will clear before Sat afternoon.


----------



## Brant Peacher

Yea I think so. I have fished in worse.....


----------



## MAXWELL

Good luck to you guys tommorow. Sorry I can't make it I am leaving this afternoon for Disney World for a week with the wife and my baby girl.


----------



## jimmyjams4110

The verdict is out. 

GAME ON!!! Weather is lighting upa bit and too many people want to fish.

Come check-in at Walmart in Gulf Breeze. We will be set up in the entry way of the store. To save time at check-in, please download a Tournament Entry Form from the website and fill it out before you come. We will have extras though incase you forget. New members also need to download a Membership form and fill that out as well.

If the weather does change for the worse in the morning and is considered to be unsafe, we still have the option of postponing the start time or rescheduling the tournament.

Reminder that tournament entry dues are $10.00 per person once you are a member. Membership dues are $35.00 per person. Payment for these items can be made in cash or check. To enter the Elite Series (Calcutta) division, bring $50.00 cash for your team entry.


----------



## Brad King

Alright..GAME ON it is!!! Time to start prepping.

See you guy's in the morning


----------



## Jeff Russell

Heck yea!!! See you guys in the morning!


----------



## Travis Gill

I'm still debating on whether or not to fish, we'll see what happens


----------



## Flatspro

I am back and me and George are in lets play SPOT COLLECTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaleRed

Got the toggs and snow board goggles ready to rock!


----------



## reeltrouble

Is there a calcutta for a redfish with the most spots?


----------



## reeltrouble

How many boats are in?


----------



## jimmyjams4110

The $50.00 Calcutta is broken down into 3 divisions: $10.00 big trout, $20.00 biggest redfish, $20.00 biggest redfish aggregate

Check-in isn't till morning so I can't tell you a definate number. We did have 32 last month show up in similar conditions.


----------



## reeltrouble

Waiting on a phone call................


----------



## Brad King

Me and "D" will have our $50 ready..I forgot the biggest trout is back in!

I been catching some great trout!!!!!


----------



## reeltrouble

No go for meand my partner (severe weather block from 6am to 9am) I don't do lightning guys we are going to fish the next one though


----------



## captjoshrozier

Check in has been moved to Hot Spots B&T @ 0730. Tournament hours 0900 until 1700.


----------



## Brad King

You beat me to it there..Capt

Anybody on the fence about this event, grab your gear and come out and play


----------



## SolarFlare

*You guys need to stop smoking whatever you're smoking! This is severe weather with gusts around 40mph and you'are all fishing out of small bay bay boats and some aluminum boats. *

*There is a tornado watch till noon!*

<P align=center>*Go home an snuggle up with the baby's mama!*<P align=center>









GMZ650-655-282130-
COASTAL WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL OUT 20 NM-
*455 AM CDT SAT MAR 28 2009*

*SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH SUNDAY AFTERNOON*
*TORNADO WATCH 87 IN EFFECT UNTIL NOONTIME*


*TODAY*
SOUTH WINDS 25 TO 30 KNOTS BECOMING WEST 20 TO 25 KNOTS
LATE IN THE MORNING...THEN DECREASING TO 15 TO 20 KNOTS EARLY IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 6 TO 9 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS *<U>VERY ROUGH</U>*.
WIDESPREAD SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## Travis Gill

SO I GOT UP THIS MORNING AND WENT TO HOT SPOTS EXPECTING TO FISH A REDFISH TOURNAMENT AND AFTER ALL THE TALK ON HERE ABOUT HOW WE SHOULD FISH IN BAD WEATHER YALL CANCELED IT!!!! THE WEATHER FORECAST HASN'T CHANGED IN THE LAST 4 DAYS AND WE ALL KNEW IT WOULD BE BLOWING ITSTAIL OFF AND OBVIOUSLY WE ALL WANTED TO FISH BECAUSE WE WOKE UP AT 430 IN THEFREAKIN MORNING AND I CAN'T IMAGINE HOW MAD THE GUYS FROM PC ARE. I WAS GONNA JOIN YALLS CLUB BUT AFTER THE WAY THIS TOURNAMENT WENT YOU WON'T BE SEENG ME AGAIN. I WOULD COMPLETLEY UNDERSTAND IF IT HAD BEEN CANCLED YESTERDAY BUT ONCE WE ALL SHOW UP WE BETTER FISH!

THERE IS NO QUESTIONALBE CONTENT IN THIS MESSAGE (PLEASE DO NOT DELETE)


----------



## JHOGUE

Yes the weather is bad! But what the hell if everyone shows up to fish don't cancel the tournament! There are some very angry people that will more than likely not be fishing next weekend due to other tournaments, charters, and not being able to get off work!! But there are a few of us going fishing this morning, There is no reason to wake up and get everything ready just to go back home!!! And Bay Pirate!!! I know how to look at the weather!!! We still showed up along with all the other TOURNAMENT fishermen... where were you??


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

That is really weak! My buddy went out kayak fishing thismorning. Its not like its an offshore tournament. I'd be pissed if I showed up and it got canceled then.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *JHOGUE (3/28/2009)*Yes the weather is bad! But what the hell if everyone shows up to fish don't cancel the tournament! There are some very angry people that will more than likely not be fishing next weekend due to other tournaments, charters, and not being able to get off work!! But there are a few of us going fishing this morning, There is no reason to wake up and get everything ready just to go back home!!! And Bay Pirate!!! I know how to look at the weather!!! We still showed up along with all the other TOURNAMENT fishermen... where were you??


Seriously!! I'm sure you're fishing in this crap!! Keep making decisions like that, and we'll be reading about you one day!!


----------



## Travis Gill

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JHOGUE (3/28/2009)*Yes the weather is bad! But what the hell if everyone shows up to fish don't cancel the tournament! There are some very angry people that will more than likely not be fishing next weekend due to other tournaments, charters, and not being able to get off work!! But there are a few of us going fishing this morning, There is no reason to wake up and get everything ready just to go back home!!! And Bay Pirate!!! I know how to look at the weather!!! We still showed up along with all the other TOURNAMENT fishermen... where were you??
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously!! I'm sure you're fishing in this crap!! Keep making decisions like that, and we'll be reading about you one day!!
Click to expand...

We are fixin to go wack the sheepehead.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

I didnt plan on fishing this event, work called, but either way the tourney directors need to make decisions based on the right thing to do, not what's neccessarily popular! There were talks of postponing till tomorrow a few days ago, but pressure from a few helped make a bad decision!! Hopefully in the future, these decisions will be made more on condition's, not smack talk!!

And for all you badass shitty weather fishermen, cant wait for report's tonight, I'm sure ya'll are still going to fish, tourney or not, right!!!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *Freespool (3/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (3/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JHOGUE (3/28/2009)*Yes the weather is bad! But what the hell if everyone shows up to fish don't cancel the tournament! There are some very angry people that will more than likely not be fishing next weekend due to other tournaments, charters, and not being able to get off work!! But there are a few of us going fishing this morning, There is no reason to wake up and get everything ready just to go back home!!! And Bay Pirate!!! I know how to look at the weather!!! We still showed up along with all the other TOURNAMENT fishermen... where were you??
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously!! I'm sure you're fishing in this crap!! Keep making decisions like that, and we'll be reading about you one day!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are fixin to go wack the sheepehead.
Click to expand...

Good luck!! It's one thing to be able to wait for a break in the weather, and leave when you want,but to even consider a tourney in this mess is laughable!!


----------



## Jeff Russell

Come on now...with a small craft advisory and the rest of the warnings you can't blame them for postponing. I was just as pumped about fishing as everyone else, but truth is half the boats would have gotten whipped by waves and the others would have had a tough time. You should give the club another chance. Its a great club and an extremely cheap way to tournament redfish. They obviously wanted to fish or else they would have cancelled yesterday but they did what any other club or tourhas to do and pushed it until it just wasnt safe. Thats tournament fishing...we have to roll with what mother nature gives us. Hope all boats plan on fishing next week. Unfortunately I won't be able to because I have to work but Brant will be there with an alternate. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## reeltrouble

So what day will the tournament be moved to?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *Jeff Russell (3/28/2009)*Come on now...with a small craft advisory and the rest of the warnings you can't blame them for postponing. I was just as pumped about fishing as everyone else, but truth is half the boats would have gotten whipped by waves and the others would have had a tough time. You should give the club another chance. Its a great club and an extremely cheap way to tournament redfish. They obviously wanted to fish or else they would have cancelled yesterday but they did what any other club or tourhas to do and pushed it until it just wasnt safe. Thats tournament fishing...we have to roll with what mother nature gives us. Hope all boats plan on fishing next week. Unfortunately I won't be able to because I have to work but Brant will be there with an alternate. Good luck to everyone!


Jeff, the weather report hasnt changed for several days, no new information just showed up all of a sudden. For the club to wait till this amto call it was abad decision. This looks like one of those growing pains a club goes through, dont think other clubs havent had similar issue's. Best thing to come out of this is for the tourney director to make decisions in the future based on conditions, not poking from the masses!!

Here's my take, If the tourney would have been postponed a few days ago, there would have been some moaning, but was the right thing to do. Now that the tourney was postponed till this am, not only do you have some pissed off participant's, you've got lots of people questioning the decision making process within the club. Looks to me like the lesser of two evils would have been to call it before today!!

So, when all of you die hard fishermen get off the water today, regroup and get your gear ready for next weekend, hopefully the weather will be fishable, and there will be a great turnout!!!


----------



## SolarFlare

JHougue....

1st,I have never claimed to bea "Tournament Fisherman", I fish for fun and enjoyment; not to prove anything to anyone! I like to fish for redson nice sunny days, catch some fish, drink a couple of beers and blacken one for dinner once in a while!I seem to catch more than my share and I get more satisfactionfrom donating a lot of time to improving our fishery, rather than talking smack and being rude to people!

Ihave too much experience and thereforerespect for Mother Nature than to go out on the water when conditions such as we have today were easily predictable, if not worse than predicted. *Besides that,I just don't get any pleasure from fishing in the rain, fishing in heavy winds, and getting my ass beat by waveswhile I'm supposed to be having fun!*

*As or the Club......*

For the most part, it looks like a great bunch of enthusiastic fisherman (with a few *ButtHeads* mixed in), but the club has a responsibility to consider Safety 1st! Question? does the club have liabilityinsurance, and proper disclaimers to protect the club? And even with disclaimers, there may be some liability for injury or death if the Club is deemed to havebeenreckless ornegligent. Nobody usuallythinks about these things until it is too late, but it bears consideration.

Some of the members are US CoastGuard Licensed Captains; they should know better than togo out in these conditions, especially in these shallow draft boats!Any Licensed Captain that would take someone out on a boat under these circumstances and inthese conditionsshould lose their license, they obviously didn't learn anything in class, and do not have enough experience on the waterto warrant such a license! They put themselves, their livelihood, and their passengersin jeopardy.

This is a young cub and as they pass through these experiences,I am sure they will learn and handle these typesituations more appropriately as time goes on! Jimmy seems like a real nice guy, an enthusiastic leader, and a smart guy, he'll figure it out!

*Happy fishing*, and the redfishingshould be a lot better once this fresh water is flushed out of the system!I hope a week is enough time, but maybe not??

<P align=center>*If not, you can always hang out with the babys Mama!*<P align=center>











*PS:* I thought the 3 launch points was little odd, again trying to cater to many wishes. In my case, *IF*I had wanted to fish it, let's see.....I would have to take my boat off the lift, put it on a trailer at Shoreline, drive to Walmart or Hot Spots or where-ever, then drive back to shoreline, put the boat backin the water and go fishing? *No thanks!* I suggest pick a launch and stick to it, come by boat or trailer and leave it at that!


----------



## PaleRed

My apologies from ECRC to all the teams that showed up ready to fish, me included, and got shut down. Looking back on it, I wish we would have canceled yesterday. We were trying to make it happen, but in the end we had to make a decision and we did, sorry some of you didn't agree and I'm sorry about the timing. I wish that someone would have brought up these issues this morning in person, we didn't realize that so many people disagreed withour decision. We would have been happy to take suggestions to avoid this in the future. For any future issues, please feel free to call or email us with any suggestions.

We areencountering new problems at every tournament, which we have been trying to work out and will continue to do so. Jim and I have already been talking about how to avoid this problem in the future byputting together a board of people (sponsors, competitors and non competitors) to make these types of decisions instead of taking on all the responsibility. 

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience to all those that showed up.If you signed up this morning and no longer wish to be a part of the club we will refund your membership fee in full. 

It was nice to finally meet some of you and I hope to see you again soon.

-Mike


----------



## JoeZ

Not that I got up at 4 to go fish in this mess but ...

The big difference between when the call was made this AM and last night was probably the tornado. I think the Club made the right call. They did everything they could to get this event in and in the end, there was no other choice.

As for problems at every event, it's a learning process. You'll almost always encounter some new blip, blemish or bump you did not the time before. As long as you don't repeat mistakes, you're learning and going in the right direction.


----------



## biggamefishr

I like jimmy and consider him a friend, but I lost all respect for this club and turned to bad mouthing them every time someone mentioned the name of it after the vice president of the ECRC tried to jump my ass for suggesting they cater their charity tournaments towards helping out local causes instead of ethiopian orphanages or some shit. Oh well, lesson learned try to make the go/no-go call a little more in advance next time.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Back to the subject, Glad ya'll can take our feedback and use it for the future, Looking forward to the first one I can actually fish!!


----------



## Brad King

Jimmy and Mike,

I beleive you guy's did the right thing and did it the right way. You guy's are doing a fanastic job with this club in another year or two everyone will want to be a part.

As far as this morning. I once again think it was handled correctly. Everyone standing in front of Wal-Mart at 4:30 this morning were there because they wanted to and were willing to fish. We are all experienced angler's and and are very experienced running our Teenie-Weenie little bay boats in less than favorable conditions. As far as the people who have lost faith in the club and don't want any part of it. We really didn't want or need them anyway. Don't sweat it!!!

If I can ever help you guy's in any way. You know all you gotta do is call me. I can not fish the next weekend, I will be in Pascagoula,Mississippi for 3 weeks. But I will be ready for Destin in April!!!!!

Oh by the way.....The SOUND is slick calm right now and I am launching in 30 minutes to go find some fish!!!!!! WHo wants to ride?????


----------



## Brant Peacher

Come on guys give Jimmy and Mike a break! Obviously some of you anglers do not know how hard it is to be in charge of something likea redfish club. Jimmy and Mike have put more time and effort into making this club run wellthan you guys will ever know. 

As far as the tournament is concerned.... Jimmy did everything in his power to make it happen. He is one of the most hardcore fisherman I have ever met but you have to think obout others whenever you are making a decision like this. Some anglers... like myself... fish larger bay boats and would have had know problem fishing today.However, there are other club members that fish small aluminum boats that would not have stood a chance against the weather this morning. Jimmy and Mike waited until the last minute and did everything they could to make this tournament happen but they had to consider other club members when making this decision. They felt horrible about canceling this morning.

With that said.... I hate seeing a thread like this and hope you guys that are upset with Jimmy's decision can get over it and come out next weekend and fish.


----------



## chasin-tail

> *Brant Peacher (3/28/2009)*Come on guys give Jimmy and Mike a break! Obviously some of you anglers do not know how hard it is to be in charge of something likea redfish club. Jimmy and Mike have put more time and effort into making this club run wellthan you guys will ever know.
> 
> As far as the tournament is concerned.... Jimmy did everything in his power to make it happen. He is one of the most hardcore fisherman I have ever met but you have to think obout others whenever you are making a decision like this. Some anglers... like myself... fish larger bay boats and would have had know problem fishing today.However, there are other club members that fish small aluminum boats that would not have stood a chance against the weather this morning. Jimmy and Mike waited until the last minute and did everything they could to make this tournament happen but they had to consider other club members when making this decision. They felt horrible about canceling this morning.
> 
> With that said.... I hate seeing a thread like this and hope you guys that are upset with Jimmy's decision can get over it and come out next weekend and fish.




Well Said Brant!

Everyone wanted a blue bird day....but foul weather happens. come next week and try hard!


----------



## coldslaker

What a bunch of belly aching whinners,:banghead if any of you others think you can do a better job, shut up and step up to the plate and start a club. I don't think we all understand how much work goes into planning and running these tournaments, so give Mike and James a break, I think there doing a dam good job:bowdown


----------



## SolarFlare

I agree, Jimmy and Mike have brought the club a long way, they should be commended, not punished.I doubt they're taking home any big paychecks for this work, so give them a break.

This was just another learning experience, now let's hope the weather holds up and the Bays and Sound get this fresh water flushed out!<P align=center>*don't be like this dog!*<P align=center>


----------



## Travis Gill

Went fishing like we said and it was actually pretty nice most of the day. Nothing dangerous about it unless you were a sheephead. Very rarely do I take pics but here ya go








We


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Very nice, it did turn out to be a beautiful day after thebad weatherrolled through!!


----------



## JHOGUE

Ya it was a great day, all the space in the world with no one else fishing!! And thats how we like our redfish.. ON ICE!! :hungry


----------

